# Ist hier jemand bei Web.de und nutzt Google chrome?



## zemax (30. Juli 2016)

Sorry, ich weiß nicht wo ich es sonst fragen soll :/

Bin eben in meinen email account und egal auf welchen link ich klicke, sei es vom Discord team oder anderen vertauenswürdigen websites bekomme ich diese meldung :  Gyazo - e425860005976ece4e993b32d6c10706.png

Ich bin mir fast sicher das ich eig keinen Virus haben kann da ich erst einen Check gemacht habe und heute mittag ging auch noch alles.

was ist denn dieses deref-web.de?

Wird Web.de selbst gerade von hackern angegriffen oder was kann es sein?

Würde gerne mal wissen ob noch jemand der Web.de + Chrome used gerade dieses Problem hat.

Muss dazu sagen, das einzige was ich mir heute gedownloadet habe war der Arma 3 launcher von der offiziellen website.


----------



## Shizuki (30. Juli 2016)

Habe auch Chrome in der Version 52.0.X und nutze auch web.de habe aber keinerlei Probleme. Konnte dein Problem leider nicht nachstellen.


----------



## zemax (30. Juli 2016)

Da ich diese Warnung sogar bekomme wenn ich auf links in Twitch emails oder so klicke kann es ja eig nur ein fehlalarm sein


----------



## zemax (30. Juli 2016)

Shizuki schrieb:


> Habe auch Chrome in der Version 52.0.X und nutze auch web.de habe aber keinerlei Probleme. Konnte dein Problem leider nicht nachstellen.



Aber ne frage hätte ich noch, wenn du in irgendeine email bei web.de gehst und mit der maus über einen twitch link in einer email hoverst (muss nich von twitch sein) steht da unten links bei dir dann auch  deref-web.de/mail usw usw.?


----------



## Scientist (30. Juli 2016)

Die Warnung tritt auch bei mir auf (Version 51 und auch nach einem Update).
Der Weiterleitungsdienst von web.de ist wohl irgendwie bei google negativ aufgefallen, wird sich sicherlich bald erledigt haben.


----------



## zemax (30. Juli 2016)

Scientist schrieb:


> Die Warnung tritt auch bei mir auf (Version 51 und auch nach einem Update).
> Der Weiterleitungsdienst von web.de ist wohl irgendwie bei google negativ aufgefallen, wird sich sicherlich bald erledigt haben.



Habe eben mal einen dieser deref links aus einer meiner emails bei virustotal eingefügt. Alle Online URL scanner sagen clean und nur Google Safebrowsing sagt es sei gefährlich. Muss sich echt um einen fehler handeln


----------

